# A song you really like, can we add it here?



## Maidrite (Jun 7, 2011)

Post a song you like here 

YouTube - ‪OPERATOR ( That's not the way it feels ) BY JIM CROCE WITH LYRICS‬‏


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 7, 2011)

The Dance--Garth Brooks. It is one of my road songs when I leave MN. I don't know if when I'm leaving that I'll ever see my parents again. And, I'm just really happy that I've had that one more chance to spend time with them.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 7, 2011)

Two good ones. 
I've got the dance on the CD in my bike. I love riding to ballad type music.


----------



## Alix (Jun 7, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Kenny Chesney - There Goes My Life‬‏


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2011)

YouTube - ‪YouTube Natalie amp Nat King Cole Unforgettable‬‏


----------



## Alix (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh Andy...good one. I love that version.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 8, 2011)

My other Garth Brooks' road song is "Change."


----------



## Maidrite (Jun 8, 2011)

*I hate to do this to you all...........I have to rock it now...You will understand if you listen LOL 

YouTube - ‪Styx - Blue Collar Man‬‏
*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 8, 2011)

I love this one and play it anytime I need a smile.

YouTube - ‪You're Gonna Miss Me, Lulu and the Lampshades‬‏


----------



## niquejim (Jun 9, 2011)

For those of you near my age(soon to be 52) that liked the Classic rock of the 70's, here is a group that 30+ years ago would have been called a "supergroup"
YouTube - ‪Black Country Communion - Black Country‬‏

The bass player was a member of Deep Purple when they originally did this song back in '74
YouTube - ‪Black Country Communion - Burn - Civic Hall‬‏

And the guitarist is one of the best alive today
YouTube - ‪Joe Bonamassa-Dust Bowl‬‏


----------



## Hoot (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe I was a sailor in another life, I don't know.......I really like this song even  though it is a sad tale and not quite historically accurate.
YouTube - ‪Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald‬‏


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 9, 2011)

Hoot said:
			
		

> Maybe I was a sailor in another life, I don't know.......I really like this song even  though it is a sad tale and not quite historically accurate.
> YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald ‏



Being half Canuck, I like it too.  Love Gordon Lightfoot.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 9, 2011)

John Prine: Illegal Smile.  Warren Zevon:   Excitable Boy, or anything else Zevon.  Melissa Etheridge : I'm the only One. Santana: Just Forget about it


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 10, 2011)

Oops, Santana: Smooth


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh Yeah!!!

YouTube - ‪Santana - Smooth (feat. Rob Thomas)‬‏


My mom and I like to turn this one up and dance around...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 10, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Oh Yeah!!!
> 
> YouTube - Santana - Smooth (feat. Rob Thomas) ‏



Thank you, Princess!


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 10, 2011)

From back in the days when they used to say 'Slow down to 60' (implying that 60 mph was fast) -

YouTube - ‪Jo Stafford--You belong to me‬‏


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2011)

Good choice bill.  Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Linda123 (Jun 10, 2011)

This has to be my favorite. This guy is really talented or has way too much free time!

YouTube - ‪What A Wonderful World (hand puppet)‬‏


----------



## chopper (Jun 10, 2011)

Linda123 said:
			
		

> This has to be my favorite. This guy is really talented or has way too much free time!
> 
> YouTube - What A Wonderful World (hand puppet) ‏



Not only do I love the song, but I just love this guy that does the hand puppet shadows. I have to watch it every once in a while!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 10, 2011)

chopper said:
			
		

> Not only do I love the song, but I just love this guy that does the hand puppet shadows. I have to watch it every once in a while!



This was great!


----------



## Zereh (Jun 10, 2011)

niquejim said:


> For those of you near my age(soon to be 52) that liked the Classic rock of the 70's, here is a group that 30+ years ago would have been called a "supergroup".
> ...
> And the guitarist is one of the best alive today



oooh  Fantastic stuff!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hoot said:


> Maybe I was a sailor in another life, I don't know.......I really like this song even though it is a sad tale and not quite historically accurate.
> YouTube - ‪Gordon Lightfoot - The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald‬‏


 
I always try to queue this song when I'm driving along the shore of Lake Superior. An amazing lake with a LOT of personality and strength. I've driven by the lake when the white caps are so high they are rolling to the edge of the road. I've also walked along the shore when the lake has been as still as a sheet of glass. Thanks!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 10, 2011)

Gotta say, my favorite music to cook to is---Dire Straits.

YouTube - ‪Dire Straits - So Far Away (Wembley Arena)‬‏


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 11, 2011)

This is my favorite "summer song" ...... I don't know WHY I associate it with summer but I do. 

YouTube - ‪The B52's - Love Shack‬‏


----------



## CraigC (Jun 11, 2011)

I consider music to be mood driven. The best mood for me is having a good time and the music that reminds me of folks having a good time is Cajun. 

"Petite ou la Grosse"

YouTube - ‪RVdC - Rachel Wilson and Cajun Express - Petite Ou La Grosse‬‏

Craig


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 11, 2011)

Something mellow to go with my morning coffee
YouTube - ‪John Martyn - May You Never‬‏


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 11, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Mungo Jerry - In The Summertime ORIGINAL 1970‬‏


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Blast from the past.

YouTube - ‪rod stewart the faces - maggie may 1971‬‏


----------



## qmax (Jun 11, 2011)

I was looking for a couple of my favorite players (I'm a guitar geek). Robben Ford was my search, stumbled on this gal, don't even know who she is, but she does a tremendous cover with a backing track of one of his tunes.

This thing is almost note for note, so instead of the real deal, here she is.

Totally amazing.  And she looks like she's 18.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHinv3vjShI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PattY1 (Jun 11, 2011)

qmax said:


> I was looking for a couple of my favorite players (I'm a guitar geek). Robben Ford was my search, stumbled on this gal, don't even know who she is, but she does a tremendous cover with a backing track of one of his tunes.
> 
> This thing is almost note for note, so instead of the real deal, here she is.
> 
> ...




She's awesome!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 11, 2011)

I could listen to this song ten times a day for the rest of my life and never get tired of it.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwXKOVH5uYI&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## qmax (Jun 11, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> She's awesome!



She has serious chops.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 11, 2011)

qmax said:


> She has serious chops.



I got it fixed qmax!


----------



## qmax (Jun 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got it fixed qmax!



Did you do that?  Thank you.

Did come digging.  She's Scottish, 18 years old.  Unbelievable!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## qmax (Jun 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


>



So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 11, 2011)

qmax said:


> So what am I doing wrong?



You need to copy and paste the web address. 

I had to go into edit to see what was on your post, because nothing was showing up on my screen.  It wasn't the full web address and it was between "[youtube]  [youtube]"


----------



## qmax (Jun 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You need to copy and paste the web address.
> 
> I had to go into edit to see what was on your post, because nothing was showing up on my screen.  It wasn't the full web address and it was between "[youtube]  [youtube]"



Gracias.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 11, 2011)

qmax said:


> Gracias.



You are welcome!


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 12, 2011)

It certainly has been a long long time

YouTube - ‪Harry James and Helen Forrest, It's Been A Long, Long Time..wmv‬‏


----------



## Katie H (Jun 12, 2011)

I've always loved the Moody Blues and have just about everything they've recorded and Nights in White Satin is probably close to my favorite.

However, I have to say that Tuesday Afternoon is a pretty close second.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2011)

Bill, thanks for posting that.  I really enjoy the music from that era even though I'm not old enough to have appreciated it the first time around.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 12, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Bill, thanks for posting that.  I really enjoy the music from that era even though I'm not old enough to have appreciated it the first time around.


You're most welcome.  They're all pretty much the music from my early youth.  Used to listen to Martin Block's Make-Believe Ballroom on my folks' old Philco.  Sadly appreciation for this type of music has gone the way of a lot of my old friends.
It's been 30 years since I last heard this kind of music at our Legion Hall.
YouTube - ‪"SING, SING, SING" BY BENNY GOODMAN‬‏


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 12, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> You're most welcome.  They're all pretty much the music from my early youth.  Used to listen to Martin Block's Make-Believe Ballroom on my folks' old Philco.  Sadly appreciation for this type of music has gone the way of a lot of my old friends.
> It's been 30 years since I last heard this kind of music at our Legion Hall.



I love this music!  It's even losing it's hold in the Nursing Home.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2011)

I think i got hooked on big band music when I saw the movie "The Glen Miller Story" as a kid. 

This is one of my all time Glen Miller favorites with Tex Beneke singing.  It's a clip from a movie with a very acrobatic dance routine by the Nicholas Brothers at the end.

YouTube - ‪I've got a Gal in Kalamazoo‬‏


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 12, 2011)

Good sound.
Chattanooga Choo Choo wasn't too shabby either.
Too bad Tex's association with the band ended in 1950.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 12, 2011)

I love that movie, The Glen Miller Story.


----------



## justplainbill (Jun 12, 2011)

Glenn Miller did spend some time at the Glen Island Casino but I do not think the island was named after him !


----------



## Claire (Jun 12, 2011)

I love old music.  We had to buy a car this year, and it came with sirius/XM.  I love going back and forth between 40s on 4, 50s on 5, etc.  This morning I put on the 70s and just cracked up to hear Casey Kasems American top 40, dated 7/9/73.  That was probably the year I graduated from high school.  I had a hard time keeping my hands on the steering wheel, I wanted to dance!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 12, 2011)

Claire said:


> I love old music.  We had to buy a car this year, and it came with sirius/XM.  I love going back and forth between 40s on 4, 50s on 5, etc.  This morning I put on the 70s and just cracked up to hear Casey Kasems American top 40, dated 7/9/73.  That was probably the year I graduated from high school.  I had a hard time keeping my hands on the steering wheel, I wanted to dance!



I often find myself Disco Dancing at the wheel...


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 12, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love this one and play it anytime I need a smile.
> 
> YouTube - ‪You're Gonna Miss Me, Lulu and the Lampshades‬‏


I first saw that last year, and I love it!

This has been my favorite song since 2nd grade. This particular version is our grandson Thomas's favorite, and I think it is cute too!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eod34J2pL4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 13, 2011)

Tough choice on what to pick. I was a 70's Brat. 
Always like the Steve Miller Band. The Joker has always been a favorite of mine. 
YouTube - ‪The Steve Miller Band The Joker and lyrics‬‏

ELO : Had a Shepard (Shadow) that every time she heard this playing on my stereo would come in and insist that I dance with her. I think she like the beat. Go figure.  The lead singer looks like my husband way back when. He once had hair like that! 
YouTube - ‪ELO- Livin' Thing‬‏

Munky.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 15, 2011)

I must be losing my mind! I thought I had posted something else here but must have imagined it (scratches head). Any way, I was asking about Gordon Lightfoot. A co-worker introduced me to his then girlfriend, now wife, who is from Toronto. I had Gord's Gold playing and said something to her about him being a native son. She kinda hinted that he wasn't because he was from Newfoundland. So, I was wondering is Newfoundland not considered part of Canada?

Craig


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 15, 2011)

Newfies are special. They have a dry, dry sense of humor. If you haven't watched the The Shipping News (or read the book), you really should to get a sense of what makes a Newfie special. And, if you want, I can send you a recipe for seal flipper pie. I have a cookbook from Newfoundland. Great place to visit in August/September. L'anse aux Meadows is really interesting if you are interested in Viking history. And you can get cloudberries and lingonberries in Newfoundland, but they don't call them that, cloudberries are bakeapples and lingonberries are partridge berries. Cloudberry vinegar is AMAZING. And I love lingonberries...


----------



## pacanis (Jun 15, 2011)

Newfies are nice. Very calm demeanor, but man that drool. And it gets all over their bib. Saints don't seem to have that problem, even though they are droolers, too, given the correct flews.


----------

